# 92 Hardbody want stay idle after TB removal and cleaning.



## 910BoyZnBluE (Jan 20, 2018)

New to the forum. I have a 92 Nissan D21 2.4L. I've replaced fuel injectors mass airflow sensor and wires and plugs and a new starter and a few other new things. My throttle body has not been replaced or any parks on it. So I took it apart and clean it and my idle air control valve and idle stop solenoid. Put it back together today and it want stay idle and boggs down. I can pat the gas and it will barley stay running. Put it in gear and it dies. If I unplug the plug throttle position sensor and I hear a click under the throttle body. I checked the air control valve and stop solenoid there both working. Before the removal of the throttle body it idle perfect not issues. Expect at around 1500 to 2000rpm I get a surge up and down then I can accelerate and it goes away. I've even fixes the wires from the wiring harness to the injectors. Still surges and now it want stay idle. About ready to give up on my Hardbody and sell it... Need help guys thanks...


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Usually, that means one of your gaskets did not seal. You've got an air leak.


----------



## 910BoyZnBluE (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok I thought I was sealed pretty good. I bought a new throttle body gasket. Because the older one was broken in two. And I notice I kept getting a back fire out of the throttle body. I put a stick on the throttle to keep at at least at an idle that wasn't dying out to bad. Then tried adjusting the idle and it back fired out the throttle body and I almost took off running lol. Just hope and can get it back running normal. Tired of working on it none stop.


----------



## 910BoyZnBluE (Jan 20, 2018)

I removed my EGR valve and can't figure out which hoses I need to block of and which ones to connect to each other. There's one that runs from under the throttle body. Need help thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember "back in the day" that there were some internal vacuum leaks occurring on some of the throttle bodies on the KA24E truck engines. If you can locate one in a salvage yard, it might be worth trying a used throttle body to see if it fixes the problem. If you don't have a salvage yard nearby, try Car-part.com.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

910BoyZnBluE said:


> New to the forum. I have a 92 Nissan D21 2.4L. I've replaced fuel injectors mass airflow sensor and wires and plugs and a new starter and a few other new things. My throttle body has not been replaced or any parks on it. So I took it apart and clean it and my idle air control valve and idle stop solenoid. Put it back together today and it want stay idle and boggs down. I can pat the gas and it will barley stay running. Put it in gear and it dies. If I unplug the plug throttle position sensor and I hear a click under the throttle body. I checked the air control valve and stop solenoid there both working. Before the removal of the throttle body it idle perfect not issues. Expect at around 1500 to 2000rpm I get a surge up and down then I can accelerate and it goes away. I've even fixes the wires from the wiring harness to the injectors. Still surges and now it want stay idle. About ready to give up on my Hardbody and sell it... Need help guys thanks...


The most important thing to learn from automotive repair is to repair/replace one thing at a time, then *TEST*; if OK, go to the next. It looks like you did a mass replace; not a good idea.

- If you replaced the fuel injectors with re-built ones, there may be some bad ones. Always buy new ones.
- The same thing goes with MAFs; a lot of re-built MAFs simply don't work. Put your old MAF back on and test it.
- Make sure the ignition wires are in the correct firing order.


----------



## 910BoyZnBluE (Jan 20, 2018)

rogoman said:


> 910BoyZnBluE said:
> 
> 
> > New to the forum. I have a 92 Nissan D21 2.4L. I've replaced fuel injectors mass airflow sensor and wires and plugs and a new starter and a few other new things. My throttle body has not been replaced or any parks on it. So I took it apart and clean it and my idle air control valve and idle stop solenoid. Put it back together today and it want stay idle and boggs down. I can pat the gas and it will barley stay running. Put it in gear and it dies. If I unplug the plug throttle position sensor and I hear a click under the throttle body. I checked the air control valve and stop solenoid there both working. Before the removal of the throttle body it idle perfect not issues. Expect at around 1500 to 2000rpm I get a surge up and down then I can accelerate and it goes away. I've even fixes the wires from the wiring harness to the injectors. Still surges and now it want stay idle. About ready to give up on my Hardbody and sell it... Need help guys thanks...
> ...







I've put the old mass airflow back in and same issue. Checked fuel injectors and working properly. The truck only has 103,000 miles. I'm thinking the idle air control valve might be bad, even though I cleaned it and replaced it. With those low miles for that year I think from sitting so long some hoses might be dried out and cracked along with some gaskets. When I got the truck it ran fine just had a little surge between 1000 rpm and 2000 rpm. Once I removed the throttle body and clean all the parts on it and replaced it. That's when the issues started. I have removed it before and had no issues and it had an broke gasket seal and still ran better than what it ran now with a new seal. So I think my issue has to be the throttle body. I replace things at a spaced out time and not all at once to try to track down the issue. May just buy a new or old one and see where it goes from there. Also could you guys tell me which hoses I would need to connect after from my EGR valve ? I'm at work right now but once I get home I can post pictures of the hoses that are left open. I covered them while the truck was idle crazy and had no change. Unplugged maf and the idle went up. Even plugged the old one back up did the same issue.


----------

